# What else do you do?



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Horses horses horses......stupid question kristy! :lol: 
Sometimes I play guitar, read books, goin to college, playing tarot, i can't remember else....


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Like most people on this forum, horses tends to take up most of my spare time. Once in a while I'll take up a knitting or sewing project, but between horse, family, and my patients (I'm an RN), not much time for anything else (except this forum of course).


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

> Horses horses horses......stupid question kristy!


I tried to at LEAST pretend we had lives that involved at least a few other things. Who am I kidding? :lol: 



> Once in a while I'll take up a knitting or sewing project


Proof other hobbies exist! (I like sewing as well.)


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm an actor, artist, and musician.  Along with horses, I really don't have time for much else.


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I'm teaching myself to play the guitar, I show rabbits, I'm in college full-time (which doesn't count as a hobbie), I love my car and I just in general love music.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Im an avid Pony-Islander (See my other post in this forum.. its an addicting online pony breeding game)

And I love hiking, canoing, crafting, and drawing 

Horses really are #1 though!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

um....sad....all i can think of is horses.....

well, i dont go out of my way to play these but I do play the Piano, Flute and guitar. :shock:


----------



## cowpuncher (Dec 27, 2006)

Really pathetic? I'm 30 years old and I work with horses for a living. I have no hobbies outside of horses. I read a lot, but it's all horse related, and non-fiction.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hm. Well I love listening to music, drawing, going on the computer, IMing people (MSN/AIM), reading mangas, watching anime, going for walks with my dogs. I used to take swimming lessons, but I hated it, so I quit. I was going to take guitar lessons, but I still haven't really gotten around to doing it. ^^;


----------



## royalrox (Jan 6, 2007)

um... I'm not going to lie horses are pretty much my life if friends beg me I'll skip a day at the barn to go to a party or something but they must beg lol and I'm usually late :lol:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

other than ride, i love to play tennis, read, dance and draw. But riding is my first priority :lol:


----------



## johngurldeere (Jan 7, 2007)

*duh*

in my spare time i attend college, i also give lessons in horseback riding, i help my boyfriend with his horse shoeing business and i also am a secratary at his tire shop. Hunt fish , drink, and of course my boyfriend and i own a barn and are very avid on working with all the animals there.


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Horses are pretty much my life but I geuss I do other things, although while I'm doin' em I'm usually mentally reviewing my trainin' methods.

Well...
I latin dance a bit, go to school o'course, hunt (usually with horses), camp (also usually with horses), hike, ski (although I'm terrible), play guitar, play violin, read (usually bout horses), go ta my friends houses and parties (not before much coercing), play football and jus' 'bout every other sport, and soon Imma start givin' a few ridin' lessons ta my friends cause they've been beggin' me alot. 

But after school and usually all day Saturday + Sunday I'm with my horses. Even though I haven't been able ta do do much with em lately cause everythin is solid ice but that don't mean I can just hang out with em.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Like everyone else horses take up a lot of my time, and school - I'm in my last year so everfything counts if i wanna go to uni etc. I like reading and drawing and hanging with friends/parties etc but thats all pretty limited due to horses. Some of my friends don't get the time and effort needed for horsecare and riding though. I also have to look after my other animals which are 2 dogs, 2 birds and a cat.


----------

